# Post Divorce Dating



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

So after being separated for what seemed like an eternity our divorce was finalized a little over a month ago. Both relieved and all moving on.
I've been dating a woman a little older but also divorced with two kids. There seems to be an understanding and openess based on honesty that just makes the entire relationship feel natural. No pressures or feeling like I have to act a certain way. Positive energy and more importantly there is an immense sense of mutual respect.

Since I waited long to get back into the dating pool (despite ex screwing before we even separated) it didn't even feel like I was out of it that long, maybe it's because of the synergy with the new person.

Has anyone else experienced this? Could it be that since you're both divorced and have an understanding of the intricacies of how relationships could work (or fail) there's that synergy?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

It sounds good. Just keep taking it slow, you are still processing.


----------

